# Schrift -> im Kreis verlaufen lassen



## redfreakz (19. Oktober 2004)

folgendes.. ich habe einen kreis mit einem durchmesser von 25pixeln... und in diesem kreis soll am rand ein satz stehen (geht um die erstellung eines buttons)

aber mit der blöden fontfunktion in PS krieg ichs nich hin (oder ich bin zu blöd *g*)

kann mir jemand erklären wie ich diesen satz exakt diesen kreis entlang laufen lasse? oder falls das in photoshop ein ding der unmöglichkeit ist (weils vielleicht dafür nicht geeignet ist) ein geeignetes programm empfehlen?

danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. Oktober 2004)

Wenn du nicht gerade Photoshop CS hast, ist dies ohne manuelle Positionierung nicht möglich.

Es gibt im Web allerdings Anleitungen - bitte mal googeln - habe jetzt ganz ehrlich keine Lust zu suchen!


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. Oktober 2004)

Ohne Photoshop CS ist das leider pure Handarbeit (jeden Buchstaben ausrichten usw.).
Ansonsten könntest du den Text einfach an einem Pfad ausrichten.

/edit
Laaangsaaam


----------

